# Murder in the Family



## Screwtop (Mar 22, 2019)

My 3x great uncle, Daniel Trautman served in the 50th PA infantry during the entire Civil War. He was at Antietam, Vicksburg, Petersburg, the Wilderness, and many other places. He survived the war unscathed, but his brother suffered a shotgun blast to the chest. He lived and served in the Veterans reserve corps. After the war, Daniel became a farmer, and a good citizen of his town. In the year 1880, he was murdered for money by two brothers. Here is a very interesting story about it, and a newspaper from 1880 describing what happened.

The Troutman Murder

Btw, they spelled his name wrong.


----------



## Gunsmoke (Mar 25, 2019)

Very interesting read screwtop! I love stories like that.


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Mar 27, 2019)

Very cool story this is a great piece of family history unfortunately its not a happy ending but at least justice was served to the 2 man.


----------



## I EAT ROOTS (Apr 18, 2019)

Im from the same county, interesting read.


----------

